# How's My Form?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's difficult to really see what is happening with your form from a static photo.

A couple of things that you want to get help with are:

1) Stand up straight and get your weight evenly balanced over your feet.
2) Your bow hand looks a little too far into the bow.

As far as draw length, it looks very good to me as does your alignment. 

No one can see everything that may need work from a photo. A coach is the best way to go. Some of the JOAD coaches are very good with compound shooters. There is little difference in good basic form between recurve and compound.

Hope this helps


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

aread said:


> No one can see everything that may need work from a photo. A coach is the best way to go


Agreed! Lol are you posing for the camera? If you were to have a problem with horizontal grouping I would suggest you relax the grip on your bow a little. If your DL isn't damaging your bow or violating your efficiency curve [both done by holding your draw hard against 'valley wall'] then go with what you are comfortable with.

hope this is of help


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*draw lg looks ok*

u got too much hand in bow..... stance is bad.. head is low. draw lg looks ok send video ill help u :shade: mike 66


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

im gonna take your advice and post a vid..hopefully improved


----------

